# Who would you invite?



## JoAnn L. (Aug 13, 2006)

If you could have dinner with a famous deceased person , who would it be and why?

I would love to have dinner with Abraham Lincoln. I have always admired him. I would love to know the real man. I have heard so many conflicting stories about him, both good and bad.


----------



## BlueCat (Aug 13, 2006)

Groucho Marx.  I find him fascinating.

BC


----------



## auntdot (Aug 13, 2006)

Jack the Ripper.

OK, OK, I'd have to pick the menu.

And no steak knives on the table.

But then I would know who he was.


----------



## kimbaby (Aug 13, 2006)

Elvis Presley


----------



## Gorgonzola (Aug 13, 2006)

Jimmy Hoffa. "So..... Where've you been?"


----------



## pdswife (Aug 13, 2006)

Gandhi.

I think we all need some lessons in love and peace.


----------



## SierraCook (Aug 13, 2006)

Theodore Roosevelt or Gifford Pinchot. Roosevelt because he had alot to do with preserving our national parks and forests. Pinchot was the first chief of the Uited States Forest Service.


----------



## wasabi (Aug 13, 2006)

Author Erma Bombeck, her books are so funny and so true. She wrote-

A Marriage Made in Heaven or Too Tired for an Affair

When You Look Like Your Passport Photo, It's Time To Go Home

I Lost Everything in the Post-Natal Depression

The Grass is Always Greener Over the Septic Tank

Among others.
This is one of her quotes 
"My second favorite household chore is ironing. My first being hitting my head on the top bunk bed until I faint."


----------



## bethzaring (Aug 13, 2006)

Mother Teresa
Mahatma Gandhi
Jesus

Boy, the stories they could tell......


----------



## sparrowgrass (Aug 14, 2006)

Sacajawea.

Imagine, a 16 year old girl walking halfway across the continent.  And she had a baby in the middle of the trip!


----------



## JohnL (Aug 14, 2006)

I'd invite John Lennon.
It would be nice to thank him for all of the great music that he wrote and performed.


----------



## Foodfiend (Aug 14, 2006)

I think I'd invite Meriwether Lewis & William Clark and talk with them about their fantastic journey across our then unexplored country and about visiting all the local native tribes.  That must have been (and was) a journey of a lifetime (not counting all the hardships they went through).


----------



## QSis (Aug 14, 2006)

Jesus Christ.  I'd want to hear about him from his own mouth.

Lee


----------



## VeraBlue (Aug 14, 2006)

Helen Keller.   Since I was old enough to read her biographies and autobiorgraphy, she has been my inspiration.


----------



## Harborwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

James Beard

He was supposed to come for a big Mexican dinner a friend and I were cooking (the friend invited him).  Sadly he had a major coronary the week before he was supposed to come and never made it.  I was scared to death then - now I think it would be a ball!


----------



## VeraBlue (Aug 14, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> Gandhi.
> 
> I think we all need some lessons in love and peace.


  I'm sorry, but I cannot resist recalling a story to you.  Recently, my boyfriend and I went to Punta Cana.  My two young adult children joined us.  My daughter is a new vegetarian, and I suspect she has become one because she succumbed to peer pressure.   While we were in Punta Cana we enjoyed some magnificent meals at the resort and there were many many choices for a budding vegetarian.   One evening, we dined in a restaurant that mostly catered to carnivores.  I was willing to walk with her to another one of the restaurants to help her assemble a plate of suitable viands but, instead, she opted to eat what was being served in the rodizio.  (The place was all inclusive, and they would have happily accomodated this request.  Also, she knew we wanted to eat in the rodizio.  Also, she had already dined on seafood since our arrival at the resort.)   My son was giving her a small amount of needling up to this point about her being a lapsed vegetarian.   However, once she decided to eat meat in the rodizio, he looked her square in the eye and remarked "Ghandi would have found something to eat".  
I'm sorry if I've lost something in the translation of the event, but it was hilarious at the time.  I never knew it, but, apparently, Ghandi was a vegetarian, and quite obviously, a better man than my daughter!


----------



## pdswife (Aug 14, 2006)

lol...  I hope he was a better "MAN" than your daughter.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 14, 2006)

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, but I cannot resist recalling a story to you. Recently, my boyfriend and I went to Punta Cana. My two young adult children joined us. My daughter is a new vegetarian, and I suspect she has become one because she succumbed to peer pressure. While we were in Punta Cana we enjoyed some magnificent meals at the resort and there were many many choices for a budding vegetarian. One evening, we dined in a restaurant that mostly catered to carnivores. I was willing to walk with her to another one of the restaurants to help her assemble a plate of suitable viands but, instead, she opted to eat what was being served in the rodizio. (The place was all inclusive, and they would have happily accomodated this request. Also, she knew we wanted to eat in the rodizio. Also, she had already dined on seafood since our arrival at the resort.) My son was giving her a small amount of needling up to this point about her being a lapsed vegetarian. However, once she decided to eat meat in the rodizio, he looked her square in the eye and remarked "Ghandi would have found something to eat".
> I'm sorry if I've lost something in the translation of the event, but it was hilarious at the time. I never knew it, but, apparently, Ghandi was a vegetarian, and quite obviously, a better man than my daughter!


 

LOL, Verablue! My SO's granddaughter is a "vegetarian" who loves king crab legs and chicken nuggets.

I guess they're relaxed vegetarians.


----------



## bethzaring (Aug 14, 2006)

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> Helen Keller. Since I was old enough to read her biographies and autobiorgraphy, she has been my inspiration.


 
okay, my turn to digress a bit.

My dear dear father had, uhmmm, an unusual sense of humor.  He told many jokes, most of which I have forgotten, except this one.

How did Helen Kellers' parents punish her? 











They rearranged the furniture ...........


----------



## VeraBlue (Aug 14, 2006)

Thank you Andy and Bethzaring!


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 14, 2006)

I would have a party.
Jesus
Hitler
Stalin
Theodore Roosevelt
....had to add Sitting Bull and Chief Pontiac


----------



## mudbug (Aug 14, 2006)

oooh, beth - naughty naughty

I can think of so many interesting people that I would break bread with, in no particular order and couldnt' give a specific reason.  They just strike a chord:

Winston Churchill
Leonardo Da Vinci
Sam Clemens (Mark Twain)
George Harrison
Eleanor of Aquitaine
Josephine Baker
Janis and Jimi
Daniel Pearl
Edward R. Murrow
Ernest Hemingway
Captain James Cook
Sitting Bull
Henry Ford
Dorothy Parker


there's probably more. I should rent a room.............


----------



## Trip (Aug 14, 2006)

Hitler... then I'd poison the meal...


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 14, 2006)

Trip said:
			
		

> Hitler... then I'd poison the meal...


 
I figured Sitting Bull would scalp him.


----------



## Constance (Aug 14, 2006)

I've been thinking about this, and I think I'd have to say Carl Sagan.

Other contenders were: Ernest Hemingway, Humphrey Bogart,  Ben Franklin, William Shakespeare, Cleopatra, Moses, Aristotle...

And Jesus of Nazareth, for sure.


----------



## Loprraine (Aug 14, 2006)

I've read some of their biographies / autobiographies, I would would love to get them in the same room.  James Beard, MFK Fisher, and Julia Child.


----------



## Constance (Aug 14, 2006)

Julia would be fun!


----------



## Trip (Aug 14, 2006)

If I weren't inviting them to be angry... then I'd probibly like to have supper with the Brothers Grimm or Hans Christian Anderson... other possibilities are Einstein, Homer, Richard Harris, Elvis (not a HUGE fan but no denying he changed music alot...), Billy the Kid, Bonny Anne, Mary Read, and Mary Queen of Scots... hope they don't all come at once or won't have room at my table....


----------



## Robo410 (Aug 14, 2006)

the author Eudora Welty...she writes so beautifully you can taste her descriptions of the family meal.  I think she would be an incredibly interesting and gracious guest.  So would Julia Child.


----------



## MJ (Aug 14, 2006)

Jimmy Hendrix, Janis Joplan or maybe Syd Barrett. 

I would _love_ to entertain Giada Di Laurentis...


----------



## kyles (Aug 15, 2006)

I would invite Oodgeroo Noonuccal, an Australian poet (formerly known as Kath Walker). She had such grace and quiet determination to see a more accepting Australia. I was fortunate enough to meet her when I was a young girl, and I have never ever forgotten her.

http://www.frontrowvideo.com.au/details/f0031.htm


----------



## buckytom (Aug 15, 2006)

sparrowgrass and sc, i'd be right there whichya. 

t.r. and sacagawea would be 2 of my choices, as well as john muir, and henry flagler.

hmmm, i'd like to get moses, jesus, buddha, and muhammed all to sit down and hash this thing out, once and for all.

and no jesus, you can't have your "peeps" with you. 

muhammed, i'm guessing you're not gonna order wine, so we'll have seperate bar tabs. 
actually, forget the tab. just give the water pitcher to jesus.

and chill out buddha! we're all hungry, and get cranky with low blood sugar. you should get up on the exercise bike once in a while, ya know. and if you plan on sitting like that, please put on underwear... sheesh!

and would someone go outside and get moses. he keeps talking to the grill, writing stuff down.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Aug 15, 2006)

Johnny Cash/June carter Cash


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 15, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> sparrowgrass and sc, i'd be right there whichya.
> 
> t.r. and sacagawea would be 2 of my choices, as well as john muir, and henry flagler.
> 
> ...


 

Wow, BT.  I think you've managed to offend everyone!


----------



## mudbug (Aug 15, 2006)

Loprraine said:
			
		

> I've read some of their biographies / autobiographies, I would would love to get them in the same room. James Beard, MFK Fisher, and Julia Child.


 
and wouldn't you eat well, Loprraine!  Think I'll join you. Could we ask Monsieur Pepin to attend?


----------



## Pigeon Creek (Aug 15, 2006)

*I would invite JFK.  I would ask him where he was the night Marilyn died.*


----------



## wasabi (Aug 15, 2006)

Ummm......good idea! I'd like to talk to Nicole Brown Simpson.


----------



## Loprraine (Aug 15, 2006)

"Could we ask Monsieur Pepin to attend?"

We could, and wouldn't that be great!!  But, I thought it had to be dead folks. What a foursome that would be.


----------



## mudbug (Aug 16, 2006)

Oops, you're right, Loprraine.  OK.  Let's ask Escoffier.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 16, 2006)

I would have to invite either Jesus(water into wine....waiter,More water please!),or Thomas Edison. I would like to see what he thinks of all of the advances since his day.


----------



## Piccolina (Aug 16, 2006)

Tremendously hard to pick just one soul...(The late, great) Hunter S. Thompson would undoubtedly surface to the top of my list.


----------



## Claire (Aug 16, 2006)

I've been asked this before ... Julia.  Not just for her cooking (that would intimidate her) but because of her military history, which I can really identify with.


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 17, 2006)

Barbara Walters and Oprah Winfrey-----what an interesting evening that would be and if they didn't mind we could throw in Star Jones and Rosie O'Donnell just for the fireworks factor-----Ha!!!  As you can see--I want entertainment for that night.


----------



## wasabi (Aug 17, 2006)

I think we're looking for famous deceased people. But if you do have them over for dinner, can I come? I LOVE drama.


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 17, 2006)

you're right---I'm tired and not paying attention--okay this should be the start of a new thread----ha!!  Deceased--ok----then all of Henry VIII's wives----what were you girls thinking????????????


----------



## wasabi (Aug 17, 2006)

They all went head over heels for him. You would think they would have a head on their shoulders.


----------



## Ishbel (Aug 17, 2006)

Robert Burns.
Good looking, poetry of great sensitivity and FUN, oh and an eye for the ladies.


----------



## corazon (Aug 17, 2006)

thumpershere2 said:
			
		

> Johnny Cash/June carter Cash


That would be so awesome!!!

The first person I thought of when I saw this thread was Lincoln too.  A few others pop into mind.  Malcolm X, JFK, Barishnikov, Brad Pitt (I'd like to see what he's really like, not from what we see at the movies and from the paparazzi, he could bring his family.  I'm sure Aidan would love to play with his kids), David Sedaris would be a riot.


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 17, 2006)

Claire said:
			
		

> I've been asked this before ... Julia. Not just for her cooking (that would intimidate her) but because of her military history, which I can really identify with.


Claire, Julia wasn't in the military, she was in the OSS, which was the forerunner of the CIA.

Just _one_ person?  hmmmmm   not sure I could pick just one.... three maybe.


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 17, 2006)

wasabi said:
			
		

> They all went head over heels for him. You would think they would have a head on their shoulders.



Or he had an axe to grind---oh, wasabi, we need air freshener at this point!!!!!!  You're too funnny!!!!


----------



## The Z (Aug 17, 2006)

Thomas Jefferson.

.


----------



## cara (Aug 17, 2006)

the german actor Heinz Rühmann.
As a kid I adored his films.. and I still enjoy them... 

or Alexander the Great.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Aug 17, 2006)

I watched a movie on t.v. not long ago about Anne Frank.  I'd like to sit with her and hear the stories she had to tell of her life before the Holocaust and during.  I'm sure her diaries only held a small portion of what she and her family endured during the Holocaust. I'm not Jewish but my heart goes out to all those that suffered.

Annie Oakley.......I'm very much into learning more about women in the 1800's and she truely amazed me. 

Florence Nightingale......a pioneer of modern nursing.


----------



## mudbug (Aug 17, 2006)

Piccolina said:
			
		

> Tremendously hard to pick just one soul...(The late, great) Hunter S. Thompson would undoubtedly surface to the top of my list.


 
good one, picco!  then we could have Fear and Loathing at the Dinner Table.
Beverages would be no problem, but d'ya think we could get him to eat any _food_?  Maybe if we called it gonzo..........


----------



## Claire (Aug 19, 2006)

Actually, I did know (i.e, Julia/OSS) but there is such a strong connection at that point in history that I made an OOoops.


----------



## Bugs (Aug 19, 2006)

Babe Ruth!!!!! he is the best baseball player ever!!!!


----------

